# at what size



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

How long do they need to be?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It's hard to say, but I would guess around 5-6-7" in length. I will move this to a more accurate forum for more accurate responses.








~Taylor~
_
*Topic Moved to Piranha Breeding Forum*_


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

taylorhedrich said:


> It's hard to say, but I would guess around 5-6-7" in length. I will move this to a more accurate forum for more accurate responses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the move.


----------

